# Broken Ignition Pin / 2021 Kubota LX2610SU HST



## Manshoon (9 mo ago)

My neighbor wanted to know how many hours he had on his 2021 Kubota tractor before he loaned it out to another neighbor, because the owner lives 70 miles from the tractor. I asked if he wanted me to go over and used my Key from My 2020 Kubota and turned on the power to just to snap a picture of specifics and used no force for the key to turn and work. When I went to shut the tractor off, the key wouldn't do anything but move left and right without doing anything as if the ignition pin broke ?

Are the ignitions electronic for security to protec against theft, and or will it reset when we install the correct key ?, or worse case scenario the Ignition pin/keyway broke and the ignition needs replaced on a new tratcor with 18 hours


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I never loan my tractors to anyone, no exceptions. Not even family. Loaning a tractor is asking for trouble.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not ever key fits every tractor. In fact in my model, there are 4 different keys in the series.


----------



## Manshoon (9 mo ago)

Just an update for any inquiring minds on what Options, # of, or lack there of, the supposed fix was to the above problem. For starters the Tractor actually is the LX2610SU-HSD and even though I have yet to try the original key for this fix, but the dealership service department said to install the stock Key slowly, turn slowly to the right and the pins inside the ignition should re-align themselves. Option #2 was to buy a new ignition for $100 from the dealership. Option #3 was to buy the same optioned part number for the stock ignition off Mama Zon......for $39.99


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Manshoon said:


> Just an update for any inquiring minds on what Options, # of, or lack there of, the supposed fix was to the above problem. For starters the Tractor actually is the LX2610SU-HSD and even though I have yet to try the original key for this fix, but the dealership service department said to install the stock Key slowly, turn slowly to the right and the pins inside the ignition should re-align themselves. Option #2 was to buy a new ignition for $100 from the dealership. Option #3 was to buy the same optioned part number for the stock ignition off Mama Zon......for $39.99


Well, you do have some alternatives. Can you get your hands on the original key?


----------

